# How bad is it to over tighten??



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I tightened the lids as much as I possibly could and just read to 'finger tighten'. How bad is that?


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Also, I keep reading 'remove the band and check the seal'. I have no bands, what the heck are they talking about?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I gather you are canning? Canning jars have a two part lid. The flat piece has a rubber seal and sits on the jar and the ring (band) is screwed on "finger tight" and holds the lid in place during the canning process. To prevent rust, one removes the ring after the jars are completely cool. 

The danger of overtightening is the jars can break during the canning process as they expand a bit with the heat or they will be almost impossible to remove when cooled. 

What kind of lids are you using that are only one part?


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh, no, it's the same. I just never understood what the 'bands' were. When I hear that word, I think of rubber bands, not metal that screws on. 
Well, 3 seem to be sealed/popped. Other 6 still click when you touch the lid, it's been over an hour. Hoping with more time, the rest will seal...=(


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh...heard a faint pop!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah, it sometimes takes a while for them to completely seal, depending on what's been canned and the air temperature.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks!
First time canning and it was so stressful!!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

something I have learned is that finger tight means to snug them down. I used to use just my finger tips to tighten them and then lost a bunch of liquid while processing them. Now I kow that you tighten them just about as tight as if you were closing up a jar of something to put in the fridge.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

If you tighten the lids down "as much as you possibly can", the air cannot be expressed out of the jar. If the air cannot be expressed, you will not get a vacuum inside the jar. You will also end up with buckled lids when the air tries to get out and can't.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats on venturing into canning! Hope they all seal well. 

If not, then get right back at it and learn from the experience OK?!


----------

